# Live feed/ projection through a DL.2



## natethegreat (Oct 8, 2009)

Hello everyone! Here is what we are aiming for as an end result. We need a live feed to be projected through a DL.2. What would be the best way to go about this? We will have them video(ed) off-stage somewhere, and it has to be videoed every performance. (of course its the directors decision) Would we send the feed from the camera to the ETC Ion, and would the Ion even be able to handle the feed? I know the Ion and the DL.2 don't like each other. Any other creative ideas?


----------



## TheDonkey (Oct 8, 2009)

natethegreat said:


> Hello everyone! Here is what we are aiming for as an end result. We need a live feed to be projected through a DL.2. What would be the best way to go about this? We will have them video(ed) off-stage somewhere, and it has to be videoed every performance. (of course its the directors decision) Would we send the feed from the camera to the ETC Ion, and would the Ion even be able to handle the feed? I know the Ion and the DL.2 don't like each other. Any other creative ideas?



Quickly scanning through the info for the DL.2, you'd just plug the camera into one of the ports on the DL.2, then plug a DMX cable from the ION.

Thee ION doesn't actually handle any of the Video, it just tells teh DL.2 where to point and when to turn on and off.


----------



## Footer (Oct 8, 2009)

TheDonkey said:


> Quickly scanning through the info for the DL.2, you'd just plug the camera into one of the ports on the DL.2, then plug a DMX cable from the ION.
> 
> Thee ION doesn't actually handle any of the Video, it just tells teh DL.2 where to point and when to turn on and off.



It does a bit more then that... but yes...

The only thing going from your console to the fixture will be DMX. The video signal is not sent over DMX. You must run the camera output directly or indirectly through a switcher to the DL2. You can bring up the input on the DL2 through the console and add effects and all that fun stuff.


----------



## natethegreat (Oct 8, 2009)

Ok awesome and sounds easy enough. Now another question. The video has to take place backstage, and the DL2 will be on the first electric. Is it still feasable to run a 100'-200' video cable from the camera to the DL2?


----------



## Footer (Oct 8, 2009)

Composite video can run 100' plus without much issue. It depends though on the quality of your cable and the quality of your output on your camera. Professional grade cameras have outputs that can push a signal several hundred feet without issue. Consumer cameras don't. You might want to get a line amplifier if you have issues.


----------



## TheDonkey (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is exactly the place to ask this, but it saves making another thread,

What exactly IS the DL.2 for?

From what I understand, it's a video projector on a moving head, with some form of harddrive and media server packed with stock footage built in...?

What're these commonly used for?
I've never seen/heard a need to have a projected image or landscape float around the stage as if by magic, and how's it compensate for keystoning?


----------



## soundman (Oct 8, 2009)

It has keystone correction built in via the media server. 

As far as what they are for... 
Events where the projection truss changes location
Projecting areal effects
Clubs
hitting multiple screens with one projector (at different times)


It is not an item I would suggest any theater keeps in stock, in fact few rental house keep them around but when you need one you will know it.


----------



## TheDonkey (Oct 8, 2009)

soundman said:


> It has keystone correction built in via the media server.
> 
> As far as what they are for...
> Events where the projection truss changes location
> ...



Yeah, I figured it had something to do with multiple positioning, but then came the thought of when would you need to change the position of a projector on the fly...?

Like, I can see the uses for them, but I get the image in my mind that they're talked about a fair bit here on CB, and I thought I was missing something in the use of this magical device, the applications for it(over other, cheaper projectors) seem a bit limited, yet "everyone's" using them...?


----------



## icewolf08 (Oct 8, 2009)

The DL.2 and now the DL.3 are really the ultimate in moving effects projectors. You can use them for simply projecting onto multiple surfaces at different times, but their power and functionality extend much further than that. If you have many of them you can program them to work in concert and create massive projection areas. You might see them in arenas to project multiple moving logos. Pretty much almost anything that you can dream up for a projector to do, you can do with a DL.2.


----------

